# favorite villager profiles?



## deSPIRIA (Dec 4, 2017)

here are mine


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 5, 2017)

Where do you see villager profiles?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 6, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Where do you see villager profiles?



go on contacts, tap on the villager and scroll down to the bottom


----------



## cornimer (Dec 6, 2017)

"Raddle wears that mask all year round, but nobody knows why. Is he a doctor? Does he have a cold? Could it be his supervillain disguise?!"

"If you can't find Tad, he's probably at the gym. If not at the gym, he's on a run. Still can't find him? Check his bed. That guy needs some rest!"

"Just a heads-up: Hopkins is not to be trusted. He's always full of hot air. If he wasn't properly moored to the ground, I bet even a light breeze could blow him away."


----------

